# uPVC Windows on Timber Frame



## spearson92 (13 Mar 2019)

Hi all,

Just looking for a bit of reassurance rather than anything (hopefully!). I'm currently going through the process of building a workshop/shed. The shed will be a wooden frame construction, sat on 2 courses of bricks, on a concrete slab.

I've just bought a second hand uPVC window measuring 2240x1340. Until I started lifting it into the van, I didn't realise how heavy these things are! Me and the other bloke struggled as it was. So my question is: will a timber frame support this size and weight of a window? The frame will have studs at 16 inch centres, which can be doubled up to provide more support if necessary.

I'm pretty confident the frame will be able to handle it, but just want to double check with the pro's first.

Cheers!


----------



## MikeG. (14 Mar 2019)

Don't worry.

The window loads are downwards, predominantly. There are studs below the cill, supporting the window, and those are always enough (probably by a factor of 100). There should be a cripple stud and a stud either side of the window opening, the former supporting the lintel. They are plenty enough to take the wind loads. If you have built your framing (it isn't clear from your post), you will know just how secure and solid everything is once the corners are fixed together and the either sheathing or bracing has been fitted.


----------

